# La moustache



## valoriel (18 Juin 2005)

On était au cinéma avec maïwen (si si, je vous jure! Demandez lui si vous me croyez pas ) quand on à vu la bande-annonce de ce film. Rien que le titre et la première image, ça nous a fait penser à supermoquette


----------



## nonos (18 Juin 2005)

T'imagines un supermoquette sans moustache!!
j'ai pas photoshop sur moi (enfin sur moi...), j'aurais bien fait un photo-montage pour voir...


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Juin 2005)

Et alors t'as conclu ?


----------



## Spyro (18 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et alors t'as conclu ?


Je crois que c'est la question que tout le monde se pose   

Cela dit tu t'es trompé de fil Valoriel...


----------



## valoriel (18 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Cela dit tu t'es trompé de fil Valoriel...


Mais non 

Vous imaginez SM rasé :affraid:


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Juin 2005)

et?.......


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Mais non
> 
> Vous imaginez SM rasé :affraid:



ben......moi je l'ai vu en vrai...alors.....maintenant j'ai une autre image du SM.....


----------



## valoriel (18 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> maintenant j'ai une autre image *du SM*....


Et alors, cuir ou latex?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Et alors, cuir ou latex?



wai wai.. change pas de sujet... 

t'as conclu ou pas... 

qui a dit qu'on etat lourd


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Juin 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> wai wai.. change pas de sujet...
> 
> t'as conclu ou pas...
> 
> qui a dit qu'on etat lourd



oui, c'est vrai....conclue?.....je savais pas que Maiwen aimait les chevelu....


----------



## N°6 (18 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

>



J'avais lu le bouquin ! Prenant et assez déroutant. :love: 

Argh ! Je n'ose imaginer la fin au cinéma.... :affraid:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Juin 2005)




----------



## supermoquette (18 Juin 2005)

J'ai noté tous vos noms.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Et alors, cuir ou latex?




plastique !!


----------



## maiwen (18 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui, c'est vrai....conclue?.....je savais pas que Maiwen aimait les chevelu....


c'est vrai en plus :rose:

et en plus après dans _Papa_ on a vu mackie et robertav  : mackie il arrêtait pas de prendre des photos et il se faisait maltraiter par une fille de son coeur ett robertav en robe d'alsacienne    


 :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Juin 2005)

*Bienvenue*
sur Meetic.macg.fr


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Juin 2005)

On  ne sait toujours pas s'il a conclu 

Alors, bilan de la soirée Valo?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> On  ne sait toujours pas s'il a conclu
> Alors, bilan de la soirée Valo?




pour le savoir tu n'avais que a leur tenir chandelle


----------



## maiwen (18 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> On  ne sait toujours pas s'il a conclu
> 
> Alors, bilan de la soirée Valo?


et moi on me demande pas le bilan ?   

eh ben valo il peut pas s'empecher de bouger tout le temps et je suis sure qu'il gênait les gens de derrière avec ses cheveux


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Juin 2005)

Et du point de vue du radada ?


----------



## maiwen (18 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et du point de vue du radada ?


du point de vue du quoi ?


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> et moi on me demande pas le bilan ?
> 
> eh ben valo il peut pas s'empecher de bouger tout le temps et je suis sure qu'il gênait les gens de derrière avec ses cheveux



Alors, Maiwen, t'as conclue  

Pourquoi il bougeait, le bougre?


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Juin 2005)

Du point de vue du bicou ?

De lou seou ?

Di catzu...(tu m'excuseras tatav je sais pas comment on l'écrit...)

Du manganeou...

Tu vois quoi ?


----------



## valoriel (18 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ben valo il peut pas s'empecher de bouger tout le temps et je suis sure qu'il gênait les gens de derrière avec ses cheveux


:love: :love: :love:

Oui, c'est moi


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Du point de vue du bicou ?
> De lou seou ?
> Di catzu...
> Du manganeou...
> Tu vois quoi ?





un dessin sonny un dessin !!!!! ....... les mots parfois.........


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> :love: :love: :love:
> 
> Oui, c'est moi



T'as bien fait de pas te laisser faire, et de gesticuler dans tous les sens...c'est comme ça que du as du attirer l'attention des passants qui t'ont sauvé...


----------



## maiwen (18 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Alors, Maiwen, t'as conclue
> 
> Pourquoi il bougeait, le bougre?


il voulait pas que je lui fasse des calins ...   mais non voyons ...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> T'as bien fait de pas te laisser faire, et de gesticuler dans tous les sens...c'est comme ça que du as du attirer l'attention des passants qui t'ont sauvé...




mais qui te dis que c'etait pas maiwen qui faisait les "avances" ?   

d'ailleur, regarde ce qu'elle dis....


----------



## maiwen (18 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> T'as bien fait de pas te laisser faire, et de gesticuler dans tous les sens...c'est comme ça que du as du attirer l'attention des passants qui t'ont sauvé...


boah tu sais les passants ... dans un cinéma ...   
et puis en sortant, les passants c'était des roulants  ... la rando roller


----------



## maiwen (18 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais qui te dis que c'etait pas maiwen qui faisait les "avances" ?
> 
> d'ailleur, regarde ce qu'elle dis....


roooh mais rien du tout ... non j'ai pas fait d'avances ...


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Juin 2005)

Bon, encore un coup dans l'eau (si j'ose dire..) mais on va y arriver... j'ai confiance.


----------



## maiwen (18 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bon, encore un coup dans l'eau (si j'ose dire..) mais on va y arriver... j'ai confiance.


"on" ... tu comptes te joindre à nous ?


----------



## valoriel (18 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bon, encore un coup dans l'eau (si j'ose dire..) mais on va y arriver... j'ai confiance.


Surtout en lisant les MP


----------



## valoriel (18 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> "on" ... tu comptes te joindre à nous ?


on commence à peine notre vie à deux, et voilà qu'elle veut déjà en inviter un autre


----------



## macinside (18 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> il voulait pas que je lui fasse des calins ...   mais non voyons ...



ça devait pas être secret ?


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> "on" ... tu comptes te joindre à nous ?



ben non, j'ai plus 20 ans moi...


----------



## valoriel (18 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça devait pas être secret ?


tiens, le jaloux débarque


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> on commence à peine notre vie à deux, et voilà qu'elle veut déjà en inviter un autre



Pas de pb kiki, moi je peux pas j'ai piscine...


----------



## maiwen (18 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> on commence à peine notre vie à deux, et voilà qu'elle veut déjà en inviter un autre


mais non voyons, je ne veux que toi  :love:   



mackie ça m'étonnait que tu ne vienne pas faire un tour dans ce thread


----------



## Grug (18 Juin 2005)

Maiwen a de la moustache ????? :affraid:


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> tiens, le jaloux débarque



J'aimais bien jamoux moi...


----------



## valoriel (18 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Maiwen a de la moustache ????? :affraid:


et s'il n'y avait que là, ça irait mais là...

  :affraid:


----------



## maiwen (18 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'aimais bien jamoux moi...


ja mou ...


----------



## maiwen (18 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> et s'il n'y avait que là, ça irait mais là...
> 
> :affraid:


alors toi ... je te merde !!!!


----------



## valoriel (18 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'aimais bien jamoux moi...


enfin un qui suit


----------



## macinside (18 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> tiens, le jaloux débarque




maiwen est au courant que tu a essayer de dragué charlotte au resto ?


----------



## maiwen (18 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> maiwen est au courant que tu a essayer de dragué charlotte au resto ?


oui il m'a dit que c'est lui qui t'avais demandé de la photographier


----------



## Grug (18 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> alors toi ... je te merde !!!!


  enfin une qui suit


----------



## valoriel (18 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> maiwen est au courant que tu a essayer de dragué charlotte au resto?


Elle t'a pas rappelé, je suppose?


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Juin 2005)

Je crois qu'on a mis le doigt sur quelque chose d'interessant...

Qui est cette charlotte ??

Elle est bonne ?

Elle aime les chiens ?


----------



## maiwen (18 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je crois qu'on a mis le doigt sur quelque chose d'interessant...
> 
> Qui est cette charlotte ??
> 
> ...


http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3236034&postcount=406
pas trop mon style mais bon


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je crois qu'on a mis le doigt sur quelque chose d'interessant...
> 
> Qui est cette charlotte ??
> 
> ...




tiens, tu m'enleve les mots de la bouche.....passons aux choses serieuses....
puisque les 2 autres veulent pas nous montrer la video de leur premiere nuit.....
passons a cette Charlotte....vas y Mackie on est tout ouïe...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je crois qu'on a mis le doigt sur quelque chose d'interessant...
> 1 Qui est cette charlotte ??
> 2 Elle est bonne ?
> 3 Elle aime les chiens ?




*1* a la fraise, bien evidemment !  


*2* avec de la chantilly sa devrait passer   


*3*c'est plutot les tekels qui aiment la charlotte a la fraise , non ?


----------



## macinside (18 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens, tu m'enleve les mots de la bouche.....passons aux choses serieuses....
> puisque les 2 autres veulent pas nous montrer la video de leur premiere nuit.....
> passons a cette Charlotte....vas y Mackie on est tout ouïe...




c'est elle


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Juin 2005)

c'est un bon debut.......
plutot souriante.....
et?


----------



## maiwen (18 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est un bon debut.......
> plutot souriante.....
> et?


eh ben elle a un regard bizarre quand même


----------



## valoriel (18 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> eh ben elle a un regard bizarre quand même


C'était une ruse avec mackie pour pouvoir la photographier, elle prenait ma commande, et lui il canardait


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> eh ben elle a un regard bizarre quand même



oui, elle n'a pas ton regard....mais on ne tape pas sur un homme a terre....
aucune pitié ces filles......  
en plus elle regarde pas dans le bon sens.....


je t'ai pas salué ce matin.........

bon Mackie, continue , tu l'a trouvé ou cette charlotte, tu nous la presentes bientot...?....


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> eh ben elle a un regard bizarre quand même



mais non, ce n'est pas valo qu'elle regardait


----------



## macinside (18 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> C'était une ruse avec mackie pour pouvoir la photographier, elle prenait ma commande, et lui il canardait




rien de tel qu'une photo au naturel :love:


----------



## valoriel (18 Juin 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> mais non, ce n'est pas valo qu'elle regardait


Tu penses à Golf? :mouais:


----------



## lutin_des_villes (18 Juin 2005)

De toute façon, c'est moi qu'elle aime


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Tu penses à Golf? :mouais:



de mémoire, elle devait regarder cathy


----------



## lutin_des_villes (18 Juin 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> de mémoire, elle devait regarder cathy


Peut-être regardait elle stargazer :affraid:


----------



## maiwen (18 Juin 2005)

lutin_des_villes a dit:
			
		

> De toute façon, c'est moi qu'elle aime


bon  ... il est où ce restaurant, que j'aille lui dire deux mots


----------



## macinside (18 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bon  ... il est où ce restaurant, que j'aille lui dire deux mots




metro odéon :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (18 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> metro odéon :rateau:


j'y vais de ce pas   grumbl #@!


----------



## macinside (18 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'y vais de ce pas   grumbl #@!




attend maiwen, je viens aussi :love:


----------



## maiwen (18 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> attend maiwen, je viens aussi :love:


profiteur


----------



## macinside (18 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> profiteur




je veux juste être en ta compagnie :love:


----------



## lutin_des_villes (18 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je veux juste être en ta compagnie :love:


[mode écroulé de rire]


----------



## supermoquette (18 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3236034&postcount=406
> pas trop mon style mais bon


Jalouse. Encore une.


----------



## macinside (18 Juin 2005)

lutin_des_villes a dit:
			
		

> [mode écroulé de rire]




et comment va ta guitare ?


----------



## maiwen (18 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Jalouse. Encore une.


jalouse oui ... un peu ... mais je disais surtout qu'elle n'est pas mon style ... dommage ...


----------



## supermoquette (18 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> jalouse oui ... un peu ...


un poil crédible





			
				maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mais je disais surtout qu'elle n'est pas mon style ... dommage ...


et paf tout tombe par terre


----------



## lutin_des_villes (18 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> un poil crédible


 

et la moustache, il faut la croire? :mouais:


----------



## maiwen (18 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> et paf tout tombe par terre


quoi qui tombe par terre ... toi ?   
faut pas te mettre dans des états pareils choupinet


----------



## macinside (18 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> jalouse oui



il n'y a que toi que j'aime maiwen :love:


----------



## maiwen (18 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il n'y a que toi que j'aime maiwen :love:


povr' enfant  :rateau:


----------



## macinside (18 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> povr' enfant  :rateau:




euh ? moi un enfant ?


----------



## supermoquette (18 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> quoi qui tombe par terre ... toi ?
> faut pas te mettre dans des états pareils choupinet


apprend à citer d'abord


----------



## Nephou (18 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> [...] et de gesticuler dans tous les sens



J'ai lu « testiculer » :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (18 Juin 2005)

si tu fais un schéma, avec un point d'acdroche, il s peuvent pas aller dans tous les sens !


----------



## Nephou (18 Juin 2005)

« toujours à l'affût » comme dirait SonnyB.


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> euh ? moi un enfant ?



Mézi une bonne claquasse dans sa chetron ça lui fera les pieds...


----------



## Grug (18 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> euh ? moi un enfant ?


 Ben oui, en plus d'asumer tes pulsions, ton coté feminin et tes lunettes, il faut aussi que tu assumes ton coté juvénile.


----------



## macinside (18 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui, en plus d'asumer tes pulsions, ton coté feminin et tes lunettes, il faut aussi que tu assumes ton coté juvénile.



rascasse


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> rascasse





 > rascasse
(nom féminin)
Poisson de mer à l'aspect épineux.



tu veux dire que grug est en fait une femme qui se rase au bic jetable 
et qu'elle est allée recemment au brasil ?


----------



## macinside (18 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> > rascasse
> (nom féminin)
> Poisson de mer à l'aspect épineux.
> 
> ...




au bois de boulogne plus précisément :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> au bois de boulogne plus précisément :rateau:




cette operation aussi speciale on la fait aussi a paris maintenant ???     

ben au moin , on epargne les frais de l'avion


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui, en plus d'asumer tes pulsions, ton coté feminin et tes lunettes, il faut aussi que tu assumes ton coté juvénile.



Tu pousses le bouchon, là, Maurice !


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> quoi qui tombe par terre ... toi ?
> faut pas te mettre dans des états pareils choupinet



Ah non! Pas d'accord. Choupinet, c'est Sonnyboy


----------



## maiwen (20 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Ah non! Pas d'accord. Choupinet, c'est Sonnyboy


  c'est pas lapinou ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas lapinou ?



Que nenni ma jolie


----------



## derennes (20 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Que nenni ma jolie


quel humour! est ce que tu sais imiter jaques chirac, aussi?


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> quel humour! est ce que tu sais imiter jaques chirac, aussi?



Tu dois faire fureur dans les communions et les mariages toi...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (15 Octobre 2005)




----------



## lutin_des_villes (18 Octobre 2005)

Ya même des poils sur la poitrine :affraid:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Avril 2006)

*Nan, sérieux*
vous saviez que supermoquette avait un frère ?




 
:casse:


----------



## sofiping (7 Avril 2006)

Voir la pièce jointe 10136

	

		
			
		

		
	
 sinon moi j'ai ça en magasin ... si qq'un veux jouer avec ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Avril 2006)

C'est déjà plus ressemblant !


----------



## valoriel (8 Avril 2006)

merci pour le déterrage de sujet  

_edit: maïwen _


----------



## tirhum (11 Avril 2006)

fut un temps ou je l'avais "croqué" en m'inspirant de son avatar....mais "il" avait des remarques à faire sur les fringues que je lui avait fourni........
_(le pantalon surtout !!)..._


SM


----------

